# Thunder



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How sad! I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry that happened.
I don't understand the wood on the trailer. Is the trailer made of wood?


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

No it wasn't made of wood really but on the inside there was wood on the trailer


----------

